# "WOW, it's bracing!"



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Honestly Jenson, do you really need the cash?!?

Cringeworthy.


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm with you on this, i hate this advert.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Totally agree, what a sack of shite :-(


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not the best add but if someone offered you £50k min for a days work what would you say [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

^^^^ what he said ^^^^


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

One of a couple of adverts that makes me jump for the remote to change channels - What was he thinking :roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Not the best add but if someone offered you £50k min for a days work what would you say [smiley=gossip.gif]


When you are already reputed to be worth £48 million, I would say "Shove it up your arse" 

Charlie


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

How ever bad this advert is it has done its job and got the probuct noticed and thats what it is all about at the end of he day


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've got to admit I hate this one more but for similar reasons :


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> How ever bad this advert is it has done its job and got the probuct noticed and thats what it is all about at the end of he day


Sort of.... but I really couldn't tell you what product the advert was for! Probably because I very rarely see the whole advert but I really can't remember :lol:


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Not seen it, tend to skip through the ads as most the stuff i watch is recorded or on BBC.

Not another head and shoulders ad is it?
Like he wouldn't be straight to the dermatologist if he found a single dry fucking flake on his body. :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

STTink said:


> Like he wouldn't be straight to the dermatologist if he found a single dry fucking flake on his body. :lol:


 :lol:

I do sometimes find that I enjoy an advert so much I actually can't remember what it was for as I was (generally) so amused that I forget to actually pay attention to what they are advertising 

Charlie


----------



## vr6paul (Jul 12, 2011)

thought it was a bit tongue in cheek myself - and at the very least amusing.


----------



## meesterbond (May 4, 2011)

Possibly he found he had dandruff while scratching his head as to why he's had 2 DNF's from 2 starts .......


----------

